# Noob Looking For Better Experience



## Chomsky86 (10/3/14)

Hi All,

I am a relative newbie to ecigs -I have been vaping for about 3 months now.

Currently I am using the Twisp Clearo, but after trawling this site, I'm starting to think that I'm not getting the most out of my vaping experience.

I know people have suggested different brands, makes and models, which is great if you are seasoned at this and have sampled different products, but I like to have the physical ecig at hand to make my mind up.

I stay on the East Rand and would like to know if there are stores that I could go to that stock ecigs (other than Twisp and Greensmoke) on the East Rand or in JHB?

The info that you guys have been putting up on the various threads has already opened my eyes to a lot of things I didn't know, so please keep it up!

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

Most welcome to the forum @Chomsky86. Three months is a long time in vaping and an age in not smoking - congrats! I am in the Cape so cannot help you with exact store locations, but do know you could go and visit www.vapeking.co.za and taste some juices. They also have an agent in Krugersdorp. Happy vaping.


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/14)

Hi @Chomsky86.

Or you could just come to our next VapeMeet and Check out some e-cigs for yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (10/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hi @Chomsky86.
> 
> Or you could just come to our next VapeMeet and Check out some e-cigs for yourself.



Hi @annemarievdh When is the next VapeMeet?


----------



## Chomsky86 (10/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Chomsky86. Three months is a long time in vaping and an age in not smoking - congrats! I am in the Cape so cannot help you with exact store locations, but do know you could go and visit www.vapeking.co.za and taste some juices. They also have an agent in Krugersdorp. Happy vaping.



@Matthee Thanks for the words of confidence and advice. I have had one or two cigarettes along the way but as time goes by I have found the desire to have one dwindling in to obscurity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/3/14)

Chomsky86 said:


> Hi @annemarievdh When is the next VapeMeet?



5th of April

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (10/3/14)

@Stroodlepuff Where will it be held? Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/3/14)

we are still working on a venue, the last one was at a pub in fourways and Everyone seems to be happy with that venue so it might be held there again but we will let everyone know before the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (10/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> we are still working on a venue, the last one was at a pub in fourways and Everyone seems to be happy with that venue so it might be held there again but we will let everyone know before the time


Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

Chomsky86 said:


> @Stroodlepuff Where will it be held? Thanks for letting me know!


Here is the link to the thread for the vape meet: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/jhb-and-surrounds-vape-meet-round-3.997/unread


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee , got it.


----------



## 360twin (11/3/14)

@Chomsky86 : welcome, nice to see another new vaper/ex-smoker joining! This site is a mine of useful information, and definitely helped me in making a choice. Remember though, opinions are just that - what one person raves about, another may find unsuitable for whatever reason.



Chomsky86 said:


> ...
> 
> I stay on the East Rand and would like to know if there are stores that I could go to that stock ecigs (other than Twisp and Greensmoke) on the East Rand or in JHB?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately not, or not that I have found, and this is one of the problems that I experienced (VapeKing is not too far away in the Fourways area, but I haven't yet been there myself). The feel of an eCig and its size and weight are almost as important as how it works, to me anyway. A fair number resemble the Twisp fairly closely (but generally work a little better), others appear downright dangerous, and will probably get you arrested if you try to take them through a security checkpoint.

PM me if you're interested and I'll impart the bit of knowledge I've learned about hardware, it may save you some cash. Generally though, I have wasted more on juices that I don't like than equipment, which seems to be a common problem.

Good luck!


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

Welcome @Chomsky86
So out of curiosity, do you drive a Toyota 86GT?
Love those things. a Friend of mine bought one. Would love to one day go along on one of those 86 runs to sabie.

a good starting point would be to get a strong VV type device. I used to love the SVD, but the zmax has been replaced as my new fav. Unfortunatly, we don't have too many b&m shops. I think the risk is currently too high with legislation that still needs to be defined around our lifestyle. So best is to buy from any one of the online vendors. and we have plenty of them around. 

PS, love the black labbie. I have one as well, dubbed Odin. Still want to get a female, and will call her Frigs After Odin's wife is Norsk mythology.


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Wlcome @Chomsky86

Like craftyZa said above, its not too easy to know what is the ideal setup for you. VapeKing in Fourways can help since they have quite a lot of variety and they can help you out nicely. Just check with them. I think they have a big shipment coming in soon so give them a call.

I also started on Twisp and still have them.

My next move was a Protank2 mini with a Vision Spinner 1300mah variable voltage battery. Great combination in my opinion. But your best bet is to read the forum and try one or two devices. Mostly ordered online.

As for juice, i recommend giving Vapour mountain a try. Their juices are great.

Check out the retailers sections on the forums. Each retailer has their own section where you can find out more info and post questions etc.

Happy vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (11/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Welcome @Chomsky86
> So out of curiosity, do you drive a Toyota 86GT?
> Love those things. a Friend of mine bought one. Would love to one day go along on one of those 86 runs to sabie.
> 
> ...



@CraftyZA Thanks for the reply man. I think I'm gonna wait for the MeetUp and see what people have on offer before I buy anything online, like @360twin said, what works for one may not work for another.

Haha, take it you like Norse mythology? I'm a bit of a history buff and the Norse/Saxon/Angle stuff has always been an interest of mine.


----------

